# Keeping the 10th



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

My best friend, cuddle buddly, lover of chicken, all things chocolate and kittens, worshiper of the tennis ball and hater of scary thunder went to the bridge tonight. He was diagnosed with a brain tumor in March. Tonight he arrested at home and died on the way to the vet. I was able to stay with him he was never alone and I don't think he was scared. For that I am grateful. I don't know how I will go on without him.....

"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. Unable to accept it's awful gaps, we still would live no other way. We cherish memory as the only certain immortality never fully understanding the necessary plan" from The Once Again Prince

RIP Ben, I love you!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. May your good memories help heal the hole in your heart! Godspeed, sweet Ben!


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I am so sorry..... 

Godspeed, sweet Ben.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Godspeed sweet Ben. It sounds like you were loved more than you imagined. Run free at the bridge till your friend meets you there.

So very sorry for your loss of sweet Ben. I wish I had mere words that would comfort you but, alas, I don't. Those are wounds only time will heal. I do hope, as I have done, you open your home and heart to another golden soon. Even golden puppies know the heartache you are feeling and can really help with your pain.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. It is so evident by your post how much your Ben was loved. Just remember that the love we share with them lives on forever. Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . .


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about the loss of Ben. Please know that he knew you were with him until the end and loved him dearly. May all the love you shared and your memories help to heal your broken heart. I hope you will stick around and share some of your memories and pictures with us. So many people say that helps with your pain. 

We are all here for you to rant,cry or just share. 
Run Free Sweet Ben.


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Ben. May he be enjoying chicken and tennis balls at the bridge.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. Ben sounds like a wonderful friend and companion.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am swo very sorry. I can tell you hae many, many grand memories and that will be comfort later on....tho ow I know you think it is doubtful. I have been thru this to many times and I know all to well how you fell. Your guy is with a lot of great dogs from this forum now.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your boy Ben. I know that he is waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge and one day you will be together again. RIP sweet Ben xxoo


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry, Godspeed Ben. Healing is a process, I hope your journey is not too difficult.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sad for your loss of Ben - he will now be playing with his tennis balls and thunder will never scare him again

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Ben


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy. Bless You for everything you taught us.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss of Ben, he sounds like he was a wonderful companion.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Im so sorry for the loss of Ben, you will be in my thoughts x


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Godspeed Ben.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Ben.
Take comfort knowing that one day, you will be together again.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry that I'm coming to this thread late. I am so sorry that you lost Ben. It's such a horrible feeling to lose a sweet, loving, fun doggie. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

*Thank You All*

Thank you all so very much for your kind words and support. I made it through work on Friday with lots of tears and considered that a blessing. I actually thought I would just die on Thursday night. Today has been o.k. I did get some pictures uploaded to my profile for you all. They were on an older laptop so are not the newest but still lets you view my "sweet guy" and Ginger.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ben*

I am so very sorry about Ben.
You will see him at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

May your memories of Ben bring you peace. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Ben,run free sweet boy at the bridge.


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

Oh My Gosh! The picture is beautiful! I am cyring so hard I can't type! THank you!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

prayers and hugs coming your way. I am so sorry for you loss, but he knew love and you were with him, so he was not afraid. bless you

beth,moose and angel


----------



## docinbird (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. At least you were able to be with him and he knew it. I'm sure that was a comfort for him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great picture of Ben. Glad Steve made you one. It will bring you such comfort.


----------

